# DIY Camo Dip Kit



## howwl (May 10, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but this seems like a really cool idea:

www.camodipkit.com

It is a DIY camo dipping kit like the big companies use on their calls, guns, etc...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very interesting wish they were over here! Thanks for sharing howwl.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like it works great.... Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the snakeskin earth, could have Roberta dipped in it like in Goldfinger!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Your a goof Matt...I think Roberta would dip you somewhere afterwards.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know! She can try!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again...catching when you are sleeping.

That is a neat process....we were talking about camo on another tread...body dips may become the wave of the future.

I do wonder how well it hold up.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I go to sleep after her and wake up before her!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's the only way safe around here !! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love to try the kit out on my Savage model 12. What an ugly stock !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...but what about the time durring the night when they wake up do thier deed and go back to sleep.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I would love to try the kit out on my Savage model 12. What an ugly stock !!


 What model 12 bones? Mine will be in about 2 or so more days--but I had Savage camouflage it like their predator models! And how do you like it, does it group well etc..?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Again...catching when you are sleeping.
> 
> That is a neat process....we were talking about camo on another tread...body dips may become the wave of the future.
> 
> I do wonder how well it hold up.


 The body paints really don't hold up that well or at least they didn't twenty years ago. I dated a girl who was a model and one of her jobs at this particular show (for a denim manufacturer)was to be painted in a pair of jeans complete with large rodeo belt buckle, with a blue denim shirt. They kept the building A/C turned down so the girls wouldn't sweat and make the paint run. It was so cold my lips were blue for a week after that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The body paints really don't hold up that well or at least they didn't twenty years ago. I dated a girl who was a model and one of her jobs at this particular show (for a denim manufacturer)was to be painted in a pair of jeans complete with large rodeo belt buckle, with a blue denim shirt. They kept the building A/C turned down so the girls wouldn't sweat and make the paint run. It was so cold my lips were blue for a week after that.


Its a work of art, I've seen a few girls painted and it does look good!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Its a work of art, I've seen a few girls painted and it does look good!


 The paint or the girl?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Both!.......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Its a work of art, I've seen a few girls painted and it does look good!


Hmm....I painted my way through college, houses and etc.......some how I think I missed the boat


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hmm....I painted my way through college, houses and etc.......some how I think I missed the boat


Oh you did Brian! But do tell Roberta about the things I got upto when I was younger!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DO TELL !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

.......................NO!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if she actually knows already









I have seen some photos of women walking around painted...it looked really cool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I'm sure she does, women don't often show all their cards..... until they put they WANT to.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No we didn't grow up together which is a shame as there's no one else like her.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I bet there are a few...but you were lucky enough to find one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh she's a one and only!

Sorry howwl we really







your thread!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again...I wonder how well that stuff holds up on a barrel and or stock ?


----------

